# Senate approves budget bill, restores ObamaCare funding



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senate approves budget bill, *
*restores ObamaCare funding*



_Reuters_
*BREAKING NEWS: *Senate approves budget bill to fund the government past Sept. 30 after Democrats strip Republican-backed measure to defund President Obama's health care law, sending the bill back to the House for another vote.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/27/senate-advances-controversial-obamacare-budget-bill/

*Final Vote on Cloture Motion 79-19. There were 26 Republican Senators whom voted to fund Obamacare. All 26 should be recalled, primaried, or voted out of office! VOTE THEM OUT!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republicans that voted to fund Obamacare:
Lamar Alexander, TN
Kelly Ayotte, NH
John Barasso, WY
Roy Blunt, MO
John Boozman, AR
Richard Burr, NC
Saxby Chambliss, GA (Retiring)
Jeff Chiesa, NJ
Dan Coats, IN
Tom Coburn, OK
Thad Cochran, MS
Susan Collins, ME
Bob Corker, TN
John Cornyn, TX
Deb Fischer, NE
Lindsey Graham, SC
John Hoeven, ND
Johnny Isakson, GA
Mike Johanns, NE
Ron Johnson, WI
Mark Kirk, IL
John McCain, AZ
Mitch McConnel, KY
Lisa Murkowski, AK
John Thune, SD
Roger Wicker, MS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republicans that weren't present to vote yea or nay:
Orrin Hatch, UT
Jeff Flake, AZ*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Some more articles:









POLITICS 'HAVE REACHED CIVIL WAR LEVELS'...
FILIBUSTER FAILS...
Obama adviser compares Republicans to terrorists, kidnappers, arsonists... 
More unions turning...
Reid: 'There's No Need For Conversations'...
SENATE CHAPLAIN: 'Lord, deliver us from governing by crisis'...
BUCHANAN TO GOP: Fix bayonets!
Only 1% says they now have insurance for the first time...
19% of healthcare pros say Americans 'will die earlier'...
MA small businesses threaten suit over premium hikes...
CRUZ NOW TOP OF GOP POLL...
Reps Expose Abortion 'Slush Fund'...
McCain: Partisanship Worst He's Ever Seen...
Guest Workers Hired To Implement Obamacare...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NBC Launches Week of Programming to 'Help' Obamacare Succeed

NBC announced today that it would be launching a week of programming to help Obamacare get off its feet, according to a press release sent out by the network. The law has been widely opposed by all Republicans and supported by most Democrats, including President Obama.
The headline of the press release reads:
NBC News Launches "Ready or Not, the New Healthcare Law," a Multi-Screen Experience to Help Americans Get the Most Out of the Affordable Care Act
*Dr. Nancy Snyderman Answers Most Pressing Questions Across Social and Via New Video Series #AskDrNancy*​*Interactive Tools and Resources Help Audience Navigate New Healthcare Benefits and Marketplaces*​The NBC release says it will help explain how to enroll in Obamacare, a service no doubt to President Obama who has himself been barnstorming the country to try to boost enrollment in the program.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/nbc-launches-week-programming-help-obamacare-succeed_757247.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The beginning of the end!?!?!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> The beginning of the end!?!?!


just happened on more ammo today...go figure


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

She's going to answer the "most pressing questions". I wonder if my question about why the new guidelines allow my cadillac private insurance to deny just about everything would get answered. No? Didn't think so. Maybe she'll answer my question about why the "independent" medical reviews aren't carried out by specialists in the same field as the doctor you are seeing (unless you specifically ask). Hmmmm, didn't think so. Ok I got it, she's going to explain why the "independent" reviews only look at guidelines that even the insurance companies admit are likely out of date due to rapid advances in medical treatment (which a specialist in a given field might know if he/she is currently practicing and/or up to date on latest treatments) and don't take into consideration anything about the patient seeking the treatment. (Which by the way is how a denial based on a treatment not being successful for a condition I don't have got upheld on appeal.) Didn't think so. Wait! She'll answer my most intriguing question. I had received a denial for a treatment because it's "investigational" under my current cadillac plan. Now if I had medicare, it would have been covered. However, as of this month that treatment will no longer be covered by medicare because they have a new.... wait for it...... CONTRACT! Yep the medical research that allowed my insurance to deny it for me and medicare to cover it for others didn't change the contract did. SO, Dr. Nancy, how can a policy that is in the best interest of people allow insurers to determine covered services based not on medical studies, but instead on cost benefit analysis? 

I'm guessing I shouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House backs ObamaCare delay as 
Congress nears shutdown deadline*



_AP_
The House of Representatives approves a temporary spending bill that includes a one-year delay for ObamaCare, increasing the chance of a government shutdown as the White House says President Obama would veto such a proposal.


*VIDEO: New House bill delays ObamaCare by 1 year*
*Feeling ObamaCare side effects?*
*STARNES: Obama told America some real whoppers about ObamaCare*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)




----------

